# Dear nononono,



## mlx (Oct 24, 2020)

You know we all look down on you, right? You are just some uneducated nut, with no critical thinking skills, full of fear and a cry baby. Your threads are stupid, your reasoning is zero. People replying to your posts are just doing it to poke you. Basically, you are an imbecile. 

You're welcome. I just thought I would let you know.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 24, 2020)

mlx said:


> You know we all look down on you, right? You are just some uneducated nut, with no critical thinking skills, full of fear and a cry baby. Your threads are stupid, your reasoning is zero. People replying to your posts are just doing it to poke you. Basically, you are an imbecile.
> 
> You're welcome. I just thought I would let you know.


Libs look down on everyone, you, like, comas, don’t, you.
Beotch.


----------



## mlx (Oct 24, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Libs look down on everyone, you, like, comas, don’t, you.
> Beotch.


I know how to write. Unlike you, brainless white trash.


----------



## nononono (Oct 24, 2020)

mlx said:


> You know we all look down on you, right? You are just some uneducated nut, with no critical thinking skills, full of fear and a cry baby. Your threads are stupid, your reasoning is zero. People replying to your posts are just doing it to poke you. Basically, you are an imbecile.
> 
> You're welcome. I just thought I would let you know.


*Awwww......*







*Go on squint and look at it....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 24, 2020)

mlx said:


> I know how to write. Unlike you, brainless white trash.


Can, you, be, white, trash, if, you, aren’t, white,?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 25, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can, you, be, white, trash, if, you, aren’t, white,?


There are plenty of suck ups that cling to power that aren’t white. Trump has attracted a few. You tried the acting black thing before only to comeback with the just kidding.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 25, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There are plenty of suck ups that cling to power that aren’t white. Trump has attracted a few. You tried the acting black thing before only to comeback with the just kidding.


Simple question.


----------



## nononono (Oct 25, 2020)

*Poor Poor DEMOCRATS.....*
*
Now they have resorted to showing up at polling places because their crowds 
are next to non existent.....This used to be HIGHLY ILLEGAL, I guess dumbass*
*Democrats can get away with this shit.....*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320167022718783489


----------



## nononono (Oct 25, 2020)

mlx said:


> I know how to write. Unlike you, brainless white trash.


*Are you right when you write that I'm white....*
*Maybe you are " White " and not that bright....
If all you want is a " Forum " slap and fight....
Just ask for your stupidity to be shown the light....
Don't cry in your " Fruitloops " thru the dark of night...
Tomorrow will bring you more of your bitter plight.....





*


----------

